
A Gnome, Debian Based Tablets from Purism - zlatan_todoric
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/librem-11-a-2-in-1-to-protect-your-digital-life#/
======
transfire
Love it, and would buy one ... at half the price.

~~~
zlatan_todoric
CTO of Purism here.

We have 10" which is the affordable option (4GB RAM, 64GB SSD, Intel Atom Quad
Core).

We know that prices are a bit high, but to maintain some supply chain
stability we currently have to go this way. Once we would hit bigger numbers
of orders, things and prices change quite a bit.

